# Toro GM1000 Help



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

I picked up a new to me GM1000 today and it's a project.

One issue I have is the parking brake does not work. The transport wheels were on and the the left side was dangling. I removed the cover and the drum pulley come off with the cover. So, it appears the mower may have been dropped onto the left transport wheel or axle. Is this something that a shop should tackle or can this be done in the garage with basic tools? 


Next issue is fuel. The tank appears to be rusted inside. I disconnected the fuel line and tried draining the fuel, not much came out, but what did was red in color. Is the tank a lost cause? As for the rest, will just replacing the fuel filter be sufficient or do you think the damage into that area is beyond repair?


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi, sorry to see some tough pics of the mower. If it was me and I buy a fair amount of equipment I would weigh what I paid for the machine you are showing. The wheel damage could be fixed and those pieces could be replaced and the tank could be lined though finding a used one is probably cheaper but with the overall condition you ay be better of searching for a better machine in better condition. Parts are fairly expensive for this machine so if you need a few they can add up quickly. Not to be discouraging at all but I would rather not see someone have to spend too much if a better option can be found.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

The fuel I would guess is ethanol.

As for the rest. In summers in high school I worked for a company called Neptco. I tell you that to tell you this. One of my coworkers would ride his Harley to work everyday. It was down to 1 cylinder, but it still worked.

Net is don't panic, clean it up, but fresh fuel, oil, and air. Add quality grease to all the fittings. Run it and see what is stil "broken".


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> Hi, sorry to see some tough pics of the mower. If it was me and I buy a fair amount of equipment I would weigh what I paid for the machine you are showing. The wheel damage could be fixed and those pieces could be replaced and the tank could be lined though finding a used one is probably cheaper but with the overall condition you ay be better of searching for a better machine in better condition. Parts are fairly expensive for this machine so if you need a few they can add up quickly. Not to be discouraging at all but I would rather not see someone have to spend too much if a better option can be found.


I was considering testing the market for it to see if somebody with more time and desire for a project mower would want it. We'll see, there's still plenty of time before next season, so I may just get the drive to go for it. I actually watched your video about your Greensmaster and was doing what you had done, so thanks for the information!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, sorry to see some tough pics of the mower. If it was me and I buy a fair amount of equipment I would weigh what I paid for the machine you are showing. The wheel damage could be fixed and those pieces could be replaced and the tank could be lined though finding a used one is probably cheaper but with the overall condition you ay be better of searching for a better machine in better condition. Parts are fairly expensive for this machine so if you need a few they can add up quickly. Not to be discouraging at all but I would rather not see someone have to spend too much if a better option can be found.
> ...


Thank you very much about the video. I have rebuilt a lot of machines over the years. If you end up keeping it a welding shop could weld and axle to the broken stub that is there and then grind it back down so that you could use it again. Definitely check the serial number on the back and look at parts diagrams for the Greensmaster. These will how you exactly what makes up each part. The Kawasaki engine is a very good engine and will likely come back to life with some effort. Either way I hope you end up with your greens mower one way or the other. Good luck.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

That machine is salvageable, encountering some of these same issues on a used mower I bought. I replaced the fuel shutoff, carb and cleaned out the sticky fuel residue in the tank, in your case, I would replace the tank and fuel lines. In my opinion, after replacing the fuel related components this machine will fire up and run. You can buy used gm parts from general turf equipment in North Carolina, ask for Chris the owner. The drum hub can also be replaced, you'll have to either order the part new from a Toro golf dealer or used from General Turf. This machine can be brought back to life, it just depends how much time and money you wish to spend on it. I have some pictures on the Toro Greensmower section on this forum of my teardown and rebuild.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> That machine is salvageable, encountering some of these same issues on a used mower I bought. I replaced the fuel shutoff, carb and cleaned out the sticky fuel residue in the tank, in your case, I would replace the tank and fuel lines. In my opinion, after replacing the fuel related components this machine will fire up and run. You can buy used gm parts from general turf equipment in North Carolina, ask for Chris the owner. The drum hub can also be replaced, you'll have to either order the part new from a Toro golf dealer or used from General Turf. This machine can be brought back to life, it just depends how much time and money you wish to spend on it. I have some pictures on the Toro Greensmower section on this forum of my teardown and rebuild.


I've been following your posts about your tear down and rebuild. I have a new tank and fuel lines on the way and will be trying to replace the drum hub next. How difficult was it to remove the drum?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > That machine is salvageable, encountering some of these same issues on a used mower I bought. I replaced the fuel shutoff, carb and cleaned out the sticky fuel residue in the tank, in your case, I would replace the tank and fuel lines. In my opinion, after replacing the fuel related components this machine will fire up and run. You can buy used gm parts from general turf equipment in North Carolina, ask for Chris the owner. The drum hub can also be replaced, you'll have to either order the part new from a Toro golf dealer or used from General Turf. This machine can be brought back to life, it just depends how much time and money you wish to spend on it. I have some pictures on the Toro Greensmower section on this forum of my teardown and rebuild.
> ...


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > jimbeckel said:
> ...


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@jimbeckel I'm going to give it a go in the morning, doesn't sound as bad as i was thinking it would be. Thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@jimbeckel So, something came up and I'm not able to work on the mower today, but sitting and doing nothing at another place has me thinking about it. Did the flangettes come off easily or will I need something to pull them off since they're sitting on the bearing?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

The outer flangette came off easily, the bearings on mine are stuck on the drum shaft and I will be spraying them with pb blaster and possibly some indirect heat, they seize because of lawn chemicals and water. I plan on replacing mine so i'm not worried about heating them up. I also might have to use a bearing puller on them, once the bearings are off the drum, the drum assembly should come off. I was actually able to force the drum assy off with the bearings attached with a deadblow hammer. Good luck


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> @jimbeckel So, something came up and I'm not able to work on the mower today, but sitting and doing nothing at another place has me thinking about it. Did the flangettes come off easily or will I need something to pull them off since they're sitting on the bearing?


So I was able to get both bearings off tonight, soaked them with pb blaster and they didn't budge, applied a torch and still nothing, I then used a flat chisel and wedged it between the bearing and drum and got them to pry off. They are a bear to get off but after heating them they had to be replaced. So I am at the point where I sandblast most of the parts, paint and then reassemble.


----------

